# $50k + just to plow snow! Insane



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I was just about to buy a 2008 Ford F-250 fully loaded for $37,000 used...but being an FX4 they apparantly don't come with heated leather, so thats another $600.00 to get the front seat heaters put in! Then I would have about $3000.00 in sales tax after bringing it in to Minnesota, plus another $6000.00 to put a plow on it!

$46,000 for a truck and plow...hmm I am thinking that is crazy! Especially when we always take my wifes Explorer if we go anywhere, so it would be just a work/estimating/plow truck!
I can spend ALOT less and get a good truck to do the same thing! 

Am I looking at this wrong? Any input or opinions are welcome

Thanks


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would be selling my 2004 Dodge 2500 Hemi and oldest Hiniker V-Plow if I bought the new truck...But total value of that rig is about $10,000


----------



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

exmark1;945895 said:


> I was just about to buy a 2008 Ford F-250 fully loaded for $37,000 used...but being an FX4 they apparantly don't come with heated leather, so thats another $600.00 to get the front seat heaters put in! Then I would have about $3000.00 in sales tax after bringing it in to Minnesota, plus another $6000.00 to put a plow on it!
> 
> $46,000 for a truck and plow...hmm I am thinking that is crazy! Especially when we always take my wifes Explorer if we go anywhere, so it would be just a work/estimating/plow truck!
> I can spend ALOT less and get a good truck to do the same thing!
> ...


$46k for a 2yr old truck and a new plow seems outrageous, especially since you think you will only get 10k for a 6yr old truck and an old plow set up. The difference of 36k is a lotpayup

It depends if you have enough accounts to offset the newer purchase. My belief is that if seasonal cost of the truck, maintenance, gas, plow etc is less than 50% of what you'lll bring in, go for it. If not stick with the Dodge

This is my .02 as I have a $2500 plow and truck set up and will drive it into the ground (hopefully not this season)


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I understand the reason for the nice trucks and it'd be great to have one, but I usually laugh at the people spending that much on a truck. I'd drive either of my plow trucks anywhere at any time, would rely on either of them for any outing and am comfortable in them every time with less than $16k invested. I also own them both and drive a little 4cyl car most of the time. I'll bet that Dodge is perfectly good for a few more years, especially considering the hit you'll take after a couple years with the Ford. I have made a ton of money using cheap trucks and I've done it by keeping my overhead extremely low. Just the fact that you're looking at a $50k truck makes me think that you're doing just fine, but I have to agree: $50k for a plow truck (pickup) is too much.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Heated seats are not worth it in my mind....I shut it off after a min.......My ass warms the seat up almost as quick.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The 2008 is a loaded FX4 with 30,000 miles on it, and I would be buying a brand new plow for it. It is also a Diesel, crew cab

My 2004 is a Hemi with 125000 miles on it and is a regular cab with a 4 year old plow

I would be upgrading my personal plow truck which is a loaded 2003 Dodge quad cab diesel with 98,000 miles and selling the 2004 Hemi which in my mind is underpowered for heavy wet snow.

Right now my gut is telling me maybe buy a decent used diesel truck for 15000-20000 instead or just keep the 2004 Hemi and run it til it dies or starts giving us problems, mechanically it is a great truck just not ideal in my mind!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

exmark1;945954 said:


> The 2008 is a loaded FX4 with 30,000 miles on it, and I would be buying a brand new plow for it. It is also a Diesel, crew cab
> 
> My 2004 is a Hemi with 125000 miles on it and is a regular cab with a 4 year old plow
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the 03? Sell the Hemi and pull double duty on the Cummins, it will like it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The 03 is already my personal plow truck daily driver, so I if I sold the Hemi I would have to buy another truck to replace it in the fleet.
We have 5 trucks and plows
2004 Dodge 2500 Hemi Hiniker V-Plow 125k
2003 Dodge 2500 Diesel Hiniker V-Plow 98 k
2001 Dodge 2500 Diesel Hiniker V-Plow 141 k
2000 Ford F-250 Diesel Hiniker V-Plow 122 k
1994 Chevy 2500 5.7 Gas Western Straight 204 k

The 1994 is a backup truck that is rarely used anymore.

At this point I was ready to buy the new Ford but after I put a pencil to it and added up ALL the costs involved I basically talked myself out of it due to the high price tag involved in doing it! The 2004 Dodge is paid for...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

We all know the punishment the plow trucks take so why buy a newer grade A truck. There are so many options out there these days. Have you ever looked at a newer truck with a rebuilt title. You can buy them with a salvage title for 20% of the cost of clean. Spend a few bucks and refurbish it and vola a 08 plow truck which cost you 15-20k. Sure the title might be salvage but does your customer know that ??? No, they see a newer reliable truck which justifies the high cost of plowing there lot!!

You might have to search for some time and look for a lightly damaged truck. Repos and or theft and recoverys are also a great source for a great deal!!! Stick with the Dodges for you can intercange mounts and plow stuff from truck to truck. NTM Cummins.................


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Find used. There are plenty of lightly used trucks, especially crew cab with heated leather trucks. And other than hauling kids or a boat they normally have never been worked. Let someone else take that hit of depreciation. If your going to make it a plow truck it doesn't make sense to buy a BRAND new truck, get a certified one with 15k or less miles.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

If you look around you could find a new truck for almost the same price as a used truck with 15K. I buy new because I know the history and I have warranty. I would never buy one of my used plow truck because I know what they have been thru.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The 08 ford I am looking for is a low miled driver that has hardly pulled more then a horse trailer on occasions. 
Ideally I would like a 6.7 Cummins with leather etc... but can't seem to find one


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

I too would not spend that kind of money to do plow work. as stated before you can accomplish the same task with a lesser cost. 
Now as far as being insane, I can tell you from just being me that we both think insane is fun.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

why spend 46K on a truck that your going to beat the hell out of plowing with it. Its not worth it any more, half the trucks they sell now a days dont even last 3 years just as a personal truck, now throw a plow on it.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I've never sat in my truck and thought "boy my a$$ is cold," my ears maybe but then I put the window up and they get warm too. Will this truck just be used to plow snow? If yes, I'd buy used. But I bet you'd use it year round. You can probably finance a new truck for about the same payment as a used one because you'll get a lower interest rate. Then you'll have a warrenty and a brand new truck to tear up in the winter. Just my thoughts.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been kicking around the idea of new truck in a year or two, but once you start running the numbers it's like holy $^&*!. Your correct, I came up with about 50k, too, which I thought was ridiculous. 

It's nice to have them new, but buying used is defiantly a good way to go if you can find the right deal. I have learned that running old junck is just asking for problems, so defiantly stick to late models, basically find as new as you can, but "pre-owned." 

For example one of the trucks I have now, is an '06 Chevy which I bought in January of '08. When I got it, it was in near perfect shape, 18,000 miles and the interior still smelled new. The window sticker was in the glove box, and was $33,000 and change. The best part was it had a recently installed Western Ulta-Mount, I don't think it had hardly been used, I mean the pain on the cutting edge was barely scratched. I know this plow would go for about $4700 at the dealer. So, if I had purchased these two separately, new, it would have been roughly 38k. This was a bank repo truck, all said and done, I got it was the plow, tax, title, license, ect for a little over 21k. A savings of almost half. Now deals like this don't necessarily come around every day, but if you watch for them, it can be an incredible cost savings.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Check this I see lot 2000-2009 that have minor damage.

http://www.copart.com/c2/21715159

$50k for that truck is crazy we could get xlt crew cab with v10 for $35,000


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Go used. Putting a brand new truck to work snowplowing is just nuts to me. I hated throwing a plow on my 2002 F350 because it was in such good condition. IMO it's only a matter of time before something dings, dents or scratches the truck (if your lucky!). Not to mention the depreciation vehicles have. Buy a $50K truck this year to plow and it's worth about $30K next year and less as the years go on. Get an 02' or so and the values start to hold much better for a better ROI.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

bosman;946373 said:


> You can probably finance a new truck for about the same payment as a used one because you'll get a lower interest rate. Then you'll have a warrenty and a brand new truck to tear up in the winter. Just my thoughts.


There is no rate difference between a new 2009 or a used 2009. There is a very small difference between a 2007 used and a new 2009. If you buy one at a dealer you get a certified warranty which is longer than the new vehicle warranty. The trick is trying to find the right truck and get a good enuff deal to buy from a dealer. But the rate will be the same no matter where you get your loan.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id keep what you got, its paid for and even if you have to throw a few hundred bucks a month for parts to keep it going who cares. i dont see how its underpowered i always run out of traction before power.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You should be able to write off a big chunk of a new truck purchase on taxes


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well I sold the 2004 Dodge today for $12500 with the old V-Plow which is alot more then I had in it. I bought the truck a year ago for $8500.00 and the plow for $2500.00 not to mention it was totalled out a month ago and I fixed it cheap with a used box. (the title was clean still)
I am thinking 02-05 Diesel of some sort would be the best option for a replacement! We have 4 plow trucks yet so we manage until we find a new


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I use my truck for personal use as well. If i was buying a truck just to plow I would get the base model used but I like having a nice truck and another thing is its just a truck, I bought it to work so it better make me some money. Why have a truck payment if its just going to sit in the garage. Use the crap out of it and let it pay for itself!!!!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have decided to keep my 2003 Sport Dodge Diesel w/Leather as my personal/plow truck for a few more years.
So I am looking in the market for a company work truck. My issues is I don't like the work truck cheap grills and rims... so I would like a mid line package truck and it MUST be a diesel!


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I just bought a 2009 F550 6.4 for 45K new. Then put a plow on. I couldnt find a good deal on anything used.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

theres nothing wrong with your current truck, other than its a dodge. keep it and save the money for repairs when the time comes.. if you have 5 trucks why in the world would you sell this truck and buy a new 50k dollar truck to replace it with? and its paid for? hmmmmm...... im not buyin it


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

suzuki0702;947288 said:


> theres nothing wrong with your current truck, other than its a dodge. keep it and save the money for repairs when the time comes.. if you have 5 trucks why in the world would you sell this truck and buy a new 50k dollar truck to replace it with? and its paid for? hmmmmm...... im not buyin it


I sold it today because the Hemi is/was a POS truck for plowing... I want a new truck or don't you believe the 5 trucks I have pictures of them together if you want to see it!


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

My spin on things, I have a dedicated plow truck (93 CTD) and a dedicated work truck (05 CTD) and 'my car' (06' D/A CC). The repairs on both Dodges can be made by revenue generated and each truck has a maintainance budget built into its operating cost. Now the 05' is my main work truck and we make good money on it so it's not really an expense. The 93' cost me $6k with all the work needed to get it on the road, that was paid for with last winters plowing revenue so the only truck that really cost me money is the 06' Chev which I will keep for a long time since I paid so damn much for it.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

no no....i believe you have 5 trucks..but im saying u dont have to spend 50k on a truck to plow! i spent 20 on mine and its overkill!!!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

My issue is I am having a heck of a time finding a good used diesel pickup...The 08 Ford is $36997 plus tax and a new plow for it.

I am going to try to hold out and find something 02-06 for around $20,000 the big issue is I have all red trucks and want to keep it that way and everything is the wrong color!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

With the deals gm had on it was stupid not to buy new... All the used truck i found with 50,000 miles were only 5-8K less then a brand new one....

Sticker price on my truck said 60 + 7 for the blade + 7 for the salter = $74,000 plow truck... 

There aint nothing worse then an old burnt out broken down POS plow truck... And yes I think a new truck can out perform and will certainly break down less then a truck 10+ years old...

IMO with Snow removal you need something super reliable, If it doesnt work its not O well, We'll get around to it tomarrow like landscaping


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

No way would I buy an almost two year old truck for $37,000. People around here were buying brand new 2009's for that because of the huge discounts being given.

Wayne


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

From the warranty, tax write off, dealer incentives, and the "joy" of a new truck, it makes alot of sense to me.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

70monte;949144 said:


> No way would I buy an almost two year old truck for $37,000. People around here were buying brand new 2009's for that because of the huge discounts being given.
> 
> Wayne


The truck is a fully loaded FX4 with ALOT of aftermarket stuff on it already... The window sticker was over $55000 new I would think it's worth it


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I got over 15,000 off the sticker price for my newest truck... Even if the sticker said 55 - 15000 now your down to 40,000... and your buying a 2-3 year old truck with alot of driving on it for 3-5000 in savings.... 

Who's further ahead? I'd take advantage of the times....


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Triple L;949360 said:


> I got over 15,000 off the sticker price for my newest truck... Even if the sticker said 55 - 15000 now your down to 40,000... and your buying a 2-3 year old truck with alot of driving on it for 3-5000 in savings....
> 
> Who's further ahead? I'd take advantage of the times....


Very true... I have not seen any of those deals around myself here at least. Alot of the dealers don't have alot of inventory of new trucks to choose from and I don't think the rebates are that great.

I would be looking at a new diesel truck prefer a Dodge or Ford myself


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If your not in a hurry, just wait a good truck new or used will come around. I never like to sell one of my old trucks untill I find a new one to buy. That way I can wait for good incentives. Good Luck


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

JD Dave;949411 said:


> If your not in a hurry, just wait a good truck new or used will come around. I never like to sell one of my old trucks untill I find a new one to buy. That way I can wait for good incentives. Good Luck


The Dodge was starting to have some issues... I was offered more then it was worth to me. At the time I sold it I was planning to buy that 2008 Ford F-250 but then started to second guess such a large expense to put into a plow/daily driver truck


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am approved to buy the expensive truck...so I am thinking I am going to just head out to Lenz this weekend in Wisconsin and walk around til I find a truck and head home with it!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

exmark1;949455 said:


> I am approved to buy the expensive truck...so I am thinking I am going to just head out to Lenz this weekend in Wisconsin and walk around til I find a truck and head home with it!


Sounds exciting!!! Don't forget the camera!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Steve G.;949458 said:


> Sounds exciting!!! Don't forget the camera!


They claim to have 450 + trucks so it could be a day long adventure! lol


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;949400 said:


> Very true... I have not seen any of those deals around myself here at least. Alot of the dealers don't have alot of inventory of new trucks to choose from and I don't think the rebates are that great.
> 
> I would be looking at a new diesel truck prefer a Dodge or Ford myself


Exmark when I bought my new 09 F350 in March the window sticker was 55,xxx after rebates and working with the dealer I paid 44,xxx for a fully loaded crew cab diesel. you should be able to find some deals they had one with a Boss V plow I could have got for 3000 more but I had a new MVP Plus. Let us know if you find something and we expect pictures. The Hemi looked great with that used box on it!!


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

im not a doge guy, but i think about it.....LIFETIME powertrain warrenty? how can you go wrong?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

coral;952303 said:


> im not a doge guy, but i think about it.....LIFETIME powertrain warrenty? how can you go wrong?


They don't offer that anymore :crying:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I went to Lenz out in Wisconsin and bought the 2008 Ford F-250 FX4 off road, crew cab. This thing has everything including in dash navigation! I ended up giving $35,000 with everything out the door!

I am switching plow brands with this one from running all Hinikers to a Western MVP Plus, I already set it up to be installed on Monday morning.

I will try get some pictures of the truck today!


----------



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

procut;946424 said:


> For example one of the trucks I have now, is an '06 Chevy which I bought in January of '08. When I got it, it was in near perfect shape, 18,000 miles and the interior still smelled new. The window sticker was in the glove box, and was $33,000 and change. The best part was it had a recently installed Western Ulta-Mount, I don't think it had hardly been used, I mean the pain on the cutting edge was barely scratched. I know this plow would go for about $4700 at the dealer. So, if I had purchased these two separately, new, it would have been roughly 38k. This was a bank repo truck, all said and done, I got it was the plow, tax, title, license, ect for a little over 21k. A savings of almost half. Now deals like this don't necessarily come around every day, but if you watch for them, it can be an incredible cost savings.


The problem with this theroy is that your basing it on sticker price. that $33000 truck may have sold for $28000 and 4 years ago that plow was in the lower $3000 range. yes you saved money, but you got a truck 3 years old without a warrantee or one close to running out. you also need to factor in depreciation. its about 1/3 that you would pay to taxes if you dont have the write off. so that $30k truck would only cost you about $20k (out of pocket assuming you'd have to pay the 10K to taxes.)

with all that being said im not saying go buy a new truck. i made that mistake 2 years ago with my 08' @ $630/month for six years. that is horrible. but, its my personal vehicle with teh exception for plowing until its rotated into the business. ive already dented it up plowing. i bought it because in dec 07' when i was looking they still wanted $28-30k (negotiated price) for 05-06's with 80k miles and no warrantee except for the balance of the 5/yr 100K diesel engine. we also need a good right off. in theory it should last me 10+ years so the cost would be justified. i also made the mistake of buying a first year new diesel engines. its been one hell of a learning experience for me. i say ill never buy new again but it depends on the deals.

in dec 02 i bought my 00 f350 diesel for $20 with 64k miles for $431/month for 4 years. buy the time i was done paying for it i had put about $7k in repairs into it and it had 130K miles. if i had bought a brand new truck (which were 0% financing and around 31K at the time), it only would have cost me another $1000 a year until it was paid off and it would have had 64k miles less and 2 years newer.

food for thought, the prices have obviously gone crazy since then put truck now cost ridiculous amount to be fixed now too.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;952944 said:


> I went to Lenz out in Wisconsin and bought the 2008 Ford F-250 FX4 off road, crew cab. This thing has everything including in dash navigation! I ended up giving $35,000 with everything out the door!
> 
> I am switching plow brands with this one from running all Hinikers to a Western MVP Plus, I already set it up to be installed on Monday morning.
> 
> I will try get some pictures of the truck today!


You will love the MVP Plus


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;953048 said:


> You will love the MVP Plus


I have heard alot of good things about them! I am hoping for snow to try it out... I will get some pictures tomarrow once the plow is on the truck.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;953613 said:


> I have heard alot of good things about them! I am hoping for snow to try it out... I will get some pictures tomarrow once the plow is on the truck.


I can not say one bad thing about my MVP plus.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Finally got some pictures of it! I am still happy with the decision to go with the new truck.

It has 315/70/17 BFG All Terrain KO Tires on it, I am debating buying factory rims with smaller tires for the winter months and save these for the summer months... not sure yet!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

She looks beautiful!! Take the plow wiring and run it out the bumper leaving under the grill like that will rub the paint on the grill.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats on the new truck, looks great, good luck


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;957370 said:


> She looks beautiful!! Take the plow wiring and run it out the bumper leaving under the grill like that will rub the paint on the grill.


Do you mean down by the fog lights? I was looking at that when I got it back and really couldn't tell where I should run them out at...


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks! It is a bit too nice for a plow truck... but it is also my personal truck too so it makes sense in the end!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;957567 said:


> Do you mean down by the fog lights? I was looking at that when I got it back and really couldn't tell where I should run them out at...


Mine are behind my plate had a buddy who had them where yours are and it rubbed all the paint off the grill and bumper


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

exmark1;945895 said:


> I was just about to buy a 2008 Ford F-250 fully loaded for $37,000 used...but being an FX4 they apparantly don't come with heated leather, so thats another $600.00 to get the front seat heaters put in! Then I would have about $3000.00 in sales tax after bringing it in to Minnesota, plus another $6000.00 to put a plow on it!
> 
> $46,000 for a truck and plow...hmm I am thinking that is crazy! Especially when we always take my wifes Explorer if we go anywhere, so it would be just a work/estimating/plow truck!
> I can spend ALOT less and get a good truck to do the same thing!
> ...


As a wise old man once told me " One mans trash is another mans treasure".


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I guess you answered your question, you must be insane. Great looking truck.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

bosman;958241 said:


> I guess you answered your question, you must be insane. Great looking truck.


Never came across a "more used" truck that I liked so I just went for it, the interest rate is low. I guess you only live once lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a beautiful truck! One thing that I don't think gets mentioned when talking about buying, "New trucks to plow with", is that a lot of these trucks will be used for other things at other times of the season. Most people are in business for things other than plowing, it's just something you do because it's winter and you need money to keep going. So a $50-60K truck being used year round is not overkill. Plus, for the guys that like the used ones, you will have something to pick from in the coming years.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys talking about writing it off for taxes, how much of that 50' are you going to get back? This is an honest question.

That's a beautiful truck and being diesel you'll depreciate much less than a gas. I'm seeing 05 crewcab diesels with 100k still go for $20k gassers are $15-16k


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

WIPensFan;958449 said:


> That's a beautiful truck! One thing that I don't think gets mentioned when talking about buying, "New trucks to plow with", is that a lot of these trucks will be used for other things at other times of the season. Most people are in business for things other than plowing, it's just something you do because it's winter and you need money to keep going. So a $50-60K truck being used year round is not overkill. Plus, for the guys that like the used ones, you will have something to pick from in the coming years.


Very true! It's my personal truck that I drive for my nice vehicle. All the $20,000 used diesels made me nervous of how it would hold up over time


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

How about some pics of the inside??


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I will tomarrow! I never realized I never took them lol


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

What did you get for Mileage on the 08 coming back?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;960942 said:


> What did you get for Mileage on the 08 coming back?


The computer was telling me 18-21 depending on driving conditions and how much was highway and city driving. I think the DPF has been removed however, it has a MBRP exhaust system on it. I am getting around 14-15 just driving around town with idle time


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

That is one Sharp looking truck!!!!! Very nice and 10k under budget!!!!!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;960866 said:


> I will tomarrow! I never realized I never took them lol


still waiting


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Interior pictures finally


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I like the car seat it is a great touch and on that note I wish I had the dark interior for the little one.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;963773 said:


> I like the car seat it is a great touch and on that note I wish I had the dark interior for the little one.


lol ya we have a 6 month old boy who spends alot of time home with me when it's not snowing... The dark interior is great since nothing really stains and the seats wipe up VERY easily


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;963787 said:


> lol ya we have a 6 month old boy who spends alot of time home with me when it's not snowing... The dark interior is great since nothing really stains and the seats wipe up VERY easily


yea i have a 16 month old who spends a lot of time with me when it is snowing and when it isn't snowing and with the lite leather you can see everything he spills the only good thing is it's leather.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

no upfitter switches? How do you like the GPS?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pristine PM ltd;963902 said:


> no upfitter switches? How do you like the GPS?


I bought the switches for $80.00 from Ford, just waiting for them to get here! I guess they can be installed easily.
The nav is great! I used to use a Tom Tom and hated how it would fall off the windshield and bounce around... From what I have seen the Factory one is alot more accurate!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow u struck gold with that one exmark! id rather have the factory wheels but other than that is one nice looking truck! ....nice plow too!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

suzuki0702;964112 said:


> wow u struck gold with that one exmark! id rather have the factory wheels but other than that is one nice looking truck! ....nice plow too!


I would prefer the factory rims too... I priced them out it would be $850.00 with caps & lugnuts. Plus the cost of new tires!

I am going to run these til it needs tires and see what happens then, it has 315/70/17 tires on it now which are too large for plowing in my mind but I don't really want to spend the $1600.00 to swap them out. I may just run smaller tires on the rims that I have too.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Exmark How is the truck doing?? Like the Western?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Love the plow...The truck on the other hand!:realmad:

For starters with the large tires and leveling kit the truck is so tall I can't even see the plow when its down. Not to mention I have been having a good amount of problems with the motor losing power and running horrible.

We plow alot of townhomes and such where the truck is a bit too big...I have been tempted to dump it and get something more simple like a 7,3 Diesel lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;946073 said:


> We all know the punishment the plow trucks take so why buy a newer grade A truck. There are so many options out there these days. Have you ever looked at a newer truck with a rebuilt title. You can buy them with a salvage title for 20% of the cost of clean. Spend a few bucks and refurbish it and vola a 08 plow truck which cost you 15-20k. Sure the title might be salvage but does your customer know that ??? No, they see a newer reliable truck which justifies the high cost of plowing there lot!!
> 
> You might have to search for some time and look for a lightly damaged truck. Repos and or theft and recoverys are also a great source for a great deal!!! Stick with the Dodges for you can intercange mounts and plow stuff from truck to truck. NTM Cummins.................


Daff u tend to mention the rebuilt title a bit. Did you pick something up this way? got any connections? Im a drive it into the ground guy, so a rebuilt title is fine with me as a plowtruck, but can you still get full insurance ect ect any problems registering?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

that plow looks tiny! and where are the roof markers?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It is a 8'6" V-Plow but with the lift and everything it feels so small on the truck! It doesn't have marker lights and I don't want to cut holes in the roof to put them on.

The way this truck is acting I won't be keeping it long anyway! It is now at the Ford dealer with the transmission slipping already... I smell a Lemon here!


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

*exmark1*

hey sorry to hear about your problems. i have an 08 ford diesel and its been great, just wondering if you have done the fuel filter?? let it complete the regen process (go take it for a 40 minute drive on the highway) with all the emission crap that they put on these they are not a short distance truck, they need to be driven for more than 5 minutes. i don't think your having tranny problems, these truck tuned put over 500 rwhp to the ground on the stock tranny so my money is on fuel filters, or the dpf is getting blocked and needs to complete a regen. i looked up in the earlier posts and saw it has a mbrp exhaust but the only make a dpf back system i think. so stick your head under and see if you still have the particulate filter or the dealership will void your warranty. i think the truck needs a little attention/ service and then you will not want to get rid of it. just my .02. oh and a good place for answers about the truck go to powerstrokenation.com Matt


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

exmark1;1007192 said:


> It is a 8'6" V-Plow but with the lift and everything it feels so small on the truck! It doesn't have marker lights and I don't want to cut holes in the roof to put them on.
> 
> The way this truck is acting I won't be keeping it long anyway! It is now at the Ford dealer with the transmission slipping already... I smell a Lemon here!


make sure to keep excellent records of number of days in the shop, drop off or pickup times, who you talked with, and document every time you miss a plow or salt event as lost revenue if the truck is in the shop.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

erkoehler;1007212 said:


> make sure to keep excellent records of number of days in the shop, drop off or pickup times, who you talked with, and document every time you miss a plow or salt event as lost revenue if the truck is in the shop.


Will they pay for that?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

snopushin ford;1007209 said:


> hey sorry to hear about your problems. i have an 08 ford diesel and its been great, just wondering if you have done the fuel filter?? let it complete the regen process (go take it for a 40 minute drive on the highway) with all the emission crap that they put on these they are not a short distance truck, they need to be driven for more than 5 minutes. i don't think your having tranny problems, these truck tuned put over 500 rwhp to the ground on the stock tranny so my money is on fuel filters, or the dpf is getting blocked and needs to complete a regen. i looked up in the earlier posts and saw it has a mbrp exhaust but the only make a dpf back system i think. so stick your head under and see if you still have the particulate filter or the dealership will void your warranty. i think the truck needs a little attention/ service and then you will not want to get rid of it. just my .02. oh and a good place for answers about the truck go to powerstrokenation.com Matt


The DPF is still there... I assume it is at the dealer and they haven't said anything! I have had it in 6 times since I got it, all within 2,000 miles!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Didnt read all posts here, but do ya really need heated leather seats to plow, you can still spec a truck and wait for it, any manufacturer, for a reasonable price.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

exmark1;1007342 said:


> Will they pay for that?


Probably not, but it will greatly support your efforts if you are truely going the lemon route.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Thats what you get for strayin from a cummins  xysport nah just kiddin man, that really sucks to get a new truck and end up with so many problems. Hope it all works out, that truck looks real nice though....well for a ford at least


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It isn't looking good...They looked through and the problem is in the transmission, exactly what it is hasn't been determined yet!

I am pushing for a new truck! Or my money back I am fed up already, we had to buy a different used truck already to run the plow this one should be running. We got a good deal on a 1999 F-250 with a 7.3 130,000 miles Ext Cab, Short Bed, XLT for $9000.00 with the plow mounts and wiring already on it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jt13speed;1007600 said:


> Thats what you get for strayin from a cummins  xysport nah just kiddin man, that really sucks to get a new truck and end up with so many problems. Hope it all works out, that truck looks real nice though....well for a ford at least


I wanted a Cummins but I couldn't find a red 6.7 quad cab with an automatic anywhere at the time! I figured I would give a Ford another shot since I have had 7.3 diesels and loved them!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Exmark sorry to hear that I have that 09 and it has 30,000 on it and never had a problem.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

When I had mine towed in it had 39,025 miles on it, that makes 6 times since I got it! I guess that is the price you pay for buying a early 2008 model truck


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

exmark1;1008025 said:


> When I had mine towed in it had 39,025 miles on it, that makes 6 times since I got it! I guess that is the price you pay for buying a early 2008 model truck


I am surprised the dealer where you bought it from hasn't helped at all!!
Talk about dealer support..


----------



## Actionpower (Dec 19, 2008)

Personally, I just came off a 3 year lease. Ordered my new rig and saved 14,000 cdn. Yes its overkill, but I use this everyday to travel to Hockey games, work, and plow two hotels and my driveway. I like the idea of having full warranty with a good service dealer. This is why I go new, but this is a company vehicle, and I don't plow for a living. Rather than shell out thousands on plowing contracts like I use to, I upgraded my daily driver, plow, work truck and I am loving it.
Yes I could have bought a 10 or 15K plow truck, but my ass needs TLC and I deserve a warm dry ass, with bells and whistles. I sit in this for 3 to 12 plus hours every storm. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Great looking truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

exmark1;1008025 said:


> When I had mine towed in it had 39,025 miles on it, that makes 6 times since I got it! I guess that is the price you pay for buying a early 2008 model truck


What are you doing with it? Trade it in? Sell it? "Fuel Leak"?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Stik208;1010464 said:


> What are you doing with it? Trade it in? Sell it? "Fuel Leak"?


I am dealing to "sell" it back to the dealer I got it from...they aren't aware of all the issues. The dealer doing all the repairs to it pulled the Osais on it and it seems like it has had ALOT of problems in the past!

I can get basically what I paid less the cost of the milage I put on the truck, I am seriously thinking on it and then start looking for a new truck again


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure you pull the Oasis *Before* you buy the next truck.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

plowguy43;1011851 said:


> Make sure you pull the Oasis *Before* you buy the next truck.


I normally was when I was looking... I guess I figured it was so low miled and new that there shouldn't be any issues with the truck.
I bought a 1999 F-250 with a 7.3 Diesel to use in the mean time so I am in no rush to buy anything, yet I am looking!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I have had a 02 7.3 a 05 6.0 and just bought a 2010 350 with the 6.4 I have 1000 miles on it and love it. I was a little skeptical spending 50k but I got all the bells and whistles besides nav and sun roof. My dad is the GM at a local ford dealer and he always says stay away from the early new trucks as in 03 6.0 and 08 6.4. Its like anything they need to work out the flaws as people like us put them to work.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

qualitycut;1012890 said:


> I have had a 02 7.3 a 05 6.0 and just bought a 2010 350 with the 6.4 I have 1000 miles on it and love it. I was a little skeptical spending 50k but I got all the bells and whistles besides nav and sun roof. My dad is the GM at a local ford dealer and he always says stay away from the early new trucks as in 03 6.0 and 08 6.4. Its like anything they need to work out the flaws as people like us put them to work.


I normally agree with that NEVER buy a 1st year anything! I got caught up in the shiney paint and options... This truck was built in December 2006 so it was a VERY early model.
I will most likely get another one just newer, I drove a 2010 today at the local dealer!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

exmark1;1012934 said:


> I normally agree with that NEVER buy a 1st year anything! I got caught up in the shiney paint and options... This truck was built in December 2006 so it was a VERY early model.
> I will most likely get another one just newer, I drove a 2010 today at the local dealer!


how is that a 2008? my 07 dodge was built in dec 06 making it an early 07 yet yours is a a 2008? i dont understand, im not saying your lying im just saying that ford is lying calling that a 2008.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

sno commander;1013195 said:


> how is that a 2008? my 07 dodge was built in dec 06 making it an early 07 yet yours is a a 2008? i dont understand, im not saying your lying im just saying that ford is lying calling that a 2008.


They started building the 2008 model super duty in late 2006 and had them on the lots in April 2007. They were calling them a 2008 model from when they started production on them...

Always seemed odd to me as well


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Exmark look at the 2010 Rams??


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The local dealer just got a loaded red 4 door short bed in today, I have been waiting for it! I am going to drive it tomarrow


----------



## steele7104 (Jan 8, 2010)

I plow with a group of 8 guys, I have a 03 F 250 SD XLT it is also my daily driver. I have the newest in our little fleet and I by far have the least problems...those guys are in the shop as much as in the snow.....with that being said I would not want to replace my whole rig right now easily 50K I have never turned my heated seats on?? Sorry


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark what did you decide to do?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am leaning towards a new Dodge now... I bought a 1999 F-250 Diesel right after I dumped the 2008 just to get through the winter until I figure out what to buy.

I drove a Laramie SLT loaded Dodge and love it!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;1032812 said:


> I am leaning towards a new Dodge now... I bought a 1999 F-250 Diesel right after I dumped the 2008 just to get through the winter until I figure out what to buy.
> 
> I drove a Laramie SLT loaded Dodge and love it!


They are very nice trucks I have drove a few. The heated steering wheel is neat and fast.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;1032859 said:


> They are very nice trucks I have drove a few. The heated steering wheel is neat and fast.


They have a fully loaded black one here and a couple other ones on the lot, I just kind of want to wait til they are out a bit longer just to make sure there wont be issues.


----------

